# Kawasaki bruteforce 750 ,Hearing a noise from starter solenoid help!!!



## Kevin_perez54 (Apr 9, 2015)

Ok so I was riding to a friends house and it was all working fine that day and the previous day's I rode about 150 hrs with no problems. When i was going to leave I turn on the switch and all I hear is " click! Click! " coming from the starter solenoid . I thought I had left the fan on and it drained my battery ( I have a toggled fan switch). So I tried pull starting it and it started but I ended up snapping the rope so i panicked and turned off the bike so I had to push home. I fixed the pull start and tried jumping the bike and it did the same thing. I also tried jumping it with a screw driver and nothing , I also connected the positive from the battery straight to the solenoid and also nothing. I'm running out of hope and my local dealer charges an arm and a leg. Please someone help.

---------- Post added at 08:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:44 PM ----------

I am aware that there is a similar thread but the advice on that one did not help


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

A couple of questions.
1. are you able to turn the engine over either by the pull start or by hand-rotating the primary clutch?
2. What is the battery voltage? And have you cleaned both posts and cables? 
3. did it run any different the last time it ran and was there any lights on in the pod?

If the voltage it up to at least 12.5 and the cables are all clean, then pull the clutch cover off and see if you can turn the engine with the primary. Try both ways and get back to us.


----------



## Kevin_perez54 (Apr 9, 2015)

It was running perfect, It started but the pull start snapped and I panicked so I shut it off and then I was stuck with a broken pull start and a bike that doesn't start . Everything was fine and all lights turn on but the bike won't start


----------



## Kevin_perez54 (Apr 9, 2015)

The motor turns over any other ideas?


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

If you jumped across the solenoid and it didn't crank over, it's the starter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin_perez54 (Apr 9, 2015)

What's wrong with the starter?


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Pull the starter and bench test it. I think you'll find it doesn't work correctly. Like NMK said, check your battery voltage with a meter. 8 volts is enough to make the lights work but not enough to engage the starter. I'd check the battery first and if it checks out ok, look into testing the starter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

